# Teeth Cleaning



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

I've read about getting puppies used to tooth cleaning by rubbing your finger on their gums, but am slightly skeptical about it as it seems like one of those things that may be a gimmick - after all dogs have been around for a long time and the food we give them is better than ever, isn't it, or am I just the total newbie who doesn't know anything??


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah teach cleaning is important. Even on a raw diet it's good to give them a brush once a month or so. 

As for kibble diets some people think that the crunch of the kibble keeps the teeth clean but if you think about it, if you ate baskets everyday would you still need to clean your teeth. 


As well as brushing the teeth themselves its also good practice for getting the dog used to you looking in their mouths which is handy if they ever get something stuck or need the vet to look at something. 


So yes teach you dog to let you brush their teeth, I highly recommend the tropiclean teeth cleaning gell.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have chicken flavoured toothpaste which they like although they tend to run off with their toothbrushes.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

yup! I clean lady's teeth...chicken toothpaste here too! i am sure I do not do it as often as I should. but the vet said her teeth looked AMAZING at her last check up so I guess I am doing ok


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Certainly get your pup used to you opening and touching in and around his mouth. Nice toothpaste can help. However, you can also help your dog's oral hygiene by diet and good chew options. My collie is nearly 8 and has 'perfect' teeth. She may just be lucky.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm getting Molly used to teeth brushing. Started last week since she has her big girl teeth now She seems to think it's strange and doesn't quite know if she should bite my finger (i have a little finger brush) or not. She does nibble but so far I still have all 10!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Right now we are using the tropiclean stuff that goes in her water, but I'm going to also try the Tropiclean gel next time I'm at the store. We had her teeth done when she was at the groomers too.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I use the tropiclean gel, it can just be rubbed on or put on a ragger type toy but I also use it on his tooth brush.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

